# Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius



## paul_sch (16. Januar 2017)

*Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*

Vorab: Bin ein Pixel-Fetischist und zu 80% arbeite ich platzintensiv und zu 20% zocke ich.

Derzeit arbeite ich mit 2560 x1440 sowie 1200 x 1920 (Hochformat). Beim Spielen bringt das Hochformat nichts, und auch sonst frage ich mich, ob nicht ein einziges Curved-Monster ergonomischer und praktischer wäre. Getippt wird immer mittig, und am Rand sie die weniger wichtigen Dinge. Der größte den ich finden konnte ist der LG38UC99 mit 3.840 x 1600 Pixeln (siehe z. B. hier Test Monitor LG 38UC99-W ) (Pixelmäßig bringt mir das übrigens nur minimal mehr als das bisherige Setup.)

*Was ich mich nun frage: Das Ding hat einen Curve-Radius von 3,8m. D. h. ich müsste 3,8m entfernt vom Monitor sitzen, damit jeder Fleck des Schirms genau auf mich ausgerichtet ist. Und das ist ja wohl der Sinn von CURVED? 3,8m sind nun aber logischerweise VIEL zu weit weg. Wieso macht man das so halbherzig? *

*Von Samsung gibts z. B. einen mit 1,5m Radius. Das scheint mir schon zweckmäßiger. Der hat aber leider nur 3.440 x  1.440 Pixel.*

Ich habe bisher noch keine Curved-Erfahrung, aber von der Theorie scheint mir das sehr sinnvoll. Das Immersions-Gelaber  interessiert mich da weniger, sondern ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso bei einem flachen Schirm die Ecken weiter weg vom Auge sein sollten als die Bildschirmmitte, und wieso ich in den Ecken in einem "seitlichen Winkel" draufgucken sollte. Meine beiden bisherigen Schirme zeigen ja auch beide auf mich und sind nicht flach in der selben Ebene (auch wenn ich Leute kenne die das bevorzugen -- für mich unverständlich). Am ehesten kann ich die sichtbare Welt um mich herum ja als Kugel-Innenseite annhähern, in der ich mich umschauen kann, und da man mehr breit als hoch sieht, scheint mir der Curved-Ansatz schon vernünftig. Die vertikale Krümmung wird quasi vernachlässigt, würde sonst ja sehr kompliziertz werden.

Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch wer Gedanken zu dem Thema!  Gibt es Argumente für so große Radien? Hat wer generelle Curved-Erfahrungen? Was man so liest sind einige begeistert, andere sehr kritisch...

LG, Paul


----------



## Todesklinge (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*

Der Curve Radius bezeichnet nur den Radius in dem der Kreis geschlossen ist.

Bei 3800R müsstest du so viele Monitore im Kreis aufstellen, das der letzte hinten 3,8m vom vorderen entfernt ist!
Das hat nix mit der Sitzentfernung zu tun!

Je niedriger (also geringerer Wert) der Krümmradius, um so mehr kann es vorkommen, dass das Bild verzerrt wird.
Ob das wirklich so gut ist, bleibt abzuwarten.

Es kann sein das du in 3D (Bewegungsrichtungen) Spielen ein beschissenes Bild bekommst, weil sich das alles am Rand rundlich verwischt.
So ein bisschen wie in der Fischaugenoptik, oder wie sich die noch mal genau schimpft.

Ich habe zur Zeit einen 3500R Curved und das ist für mich schon nah an der Grenze, noch mehr Krümmung wäre mir zu viel.
In Flugsimulationen merkt man es am schlimmsten, in Ego Shootern oder allgemeinen Vertikalen Spielen merkt man es kaum.


Bei Star Citizen merke ich es im Raumschiff sehr wenn ich damit eine Rolle fliege, dann wird rechts und links alles etwas gekrümmt und läuft für das Auge ungewohnt falsch ab, sieht echt merkwürdig aus und ist mehr störend als eine Verbesserung.


----------



## paul_sch (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Bei 3800R müsstest du so viele Monitore im Kreis aufstellen, das der letzte hinten 3,8m vom vorderen entfernt ist!



Dann müsste es KrümmungsDURCHMESSER heissen und nicht Radius! Den Radius misst man man vom Mittelpunkt!

Der Verzerrungsthema ist schon sehr interessant. Eigentlich finde ich gerade bei flachen Bildschirmen bei weitem FOV das "langgezogene" in den Ecken brutal. Absolut unnatürlich, wird aber nicht "Verzerrung" genannt. Ist ja auch bei der Fotografie mit Superweitwinkel genau gleich. Hauptsache gerade Linien bleiben gerade. Genau das müsste sich eigentlich durch einen kräftig gekrümmten Bildschirm beheben lassen. Aber natürlich nur wenn das Spiel/GraKa diese Krümmung berücksichtigen kann. 

Ein anderes Beispiel zu Verzerrungen: Sagen wir der curved-Bildschirm ist voller kleiner Kreise. Selbst in den Ecken sind diese unverzerrt, wenn die Bildschirmfläche auch dort genau zu mir zeigt. Bei einem flachen Bildschirm blicke ich aber "seitlich" auf dieses Eck, und der Kreis wird flachgedrückt zur Ellipse.

Wäre cool so ein Teil mal eine Zeit lang unverbindlich testen zu können... sonst bleibt alles Theorie...

LG, Paul


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*

Also 3500R dürfte kaum  auffallen.

Ich finde 1800R es mindeste um davon überhauptwas zu haben.

Das es an den Seiten verzerrt wird wie es immer genannt wird kommt auch nur vor wenn der FoV wert fürn Ar. ist.
Z.b hab ich das in BF 1 auch auf nem 16:9 Monitor FoV richtig eingestellt und schwupp ist das kein Thema mehr genau wie auf 21:9.

Also FoV richtig anpassen und alles tutti.


Also für mich ist Curved im Monitorbereich ne echte bereicherrung will ich nicht mehr missen und falsch ablaufen tut da auch nix.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*

Philips BDM4037UW: Der grosste Curved‑Monitor mit UHD kostet 700 Euro - ComputerBase

40" ... weg die 38" 

Obwohl ich kein Fan von Curved bin, bei mir steht die "glatte" Version vom 40"er auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*

Nur das der Monitor nicht gerade fürs zocken gedacht ist das  fühlt sich bestimmt an wie auf Valium


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*



> zu 80% arbeite ich platzintensiv und zu 20% zocke ich.



Und deshalb braucht man eine Hardcore-Zocker-Kiste und die 3ms/60Hz vom Philips sind zu lahm? Really? Nicht dass ihr alle die letzten 15 Jahre vor euren TFTs gestorben seid


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*

Es sind laut Herstellerangabe 4ms und da kommt der nicht hin.
Realistisch sind da 7-10ms und da ist TN schon seit längerem ne Ecke schneller.
Apropos vorm Monitor sterben, wie bist du den früher ohne 4K 40" ausgekommen?

@Topic
Bei R3800 sieht man nicht so viel von der Krümmung, aber immer noch besser als nen planer 38" 21:9.
Es geht da eher um ne Verbesserung zum planen Sichtfeld.
Man muss es aber mögen.


----------



## Todesklinge (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*



HisN schrieb:


> ... Nicht dass ihr alle die letzten 15 Jahre vor euren TFTs gestorben seid



Dafür ist doch der Notzarzt da!
Damit schafft man es von Anfall zum nächsten


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Apropos vorm Monitor sterben, wie bist du den früher ohne 4K 40" ausgekommen?



Da defekte Graka sitze ich zur Zeit wieder vor meinem 10 Jahre alten 30" Dell 3007WFP (Graka bietet kein DP) ... 15ms. Zockt sich prima drauf. Ich sag ja, man stirbt nicht. Nur will mir das irgendwie niemand glauben^^


----------



## paul_sch (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gedanken zu riesigem Curved-Monitor mit zu großen Curve-Radius*

@HisN: Die Pixel vom Philips wären schon fein. Die Krümmung mit R=3m ist aber minimal. Man siehts auf ihrem eigenen Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Krümmung ist so minimal dass man es meines Erachtens auch gleich bleiben lassen kann. Ich versteh's einfach nicht. Entweder gehts darum dass die Bildschirmfläche überall auf mich zeigt, oder man lässt es bleiben. Was soll ein Zwischending bringen? Wirkt für mich wie ein flacher Monitor der gerade so gekrümmt ist dass die Marketing-Fritzen da was zusammenlabern können. 

Die Leute die mit vielen Monitoren arbeiten, bauen diese ja kreisförmig um sich herum auf. 
Das könnte sich ja theoretisch mit einem einzigen (oder weniger) curved-Monitoren ersetzen lassen.
Aber eben nur wenn die Krümmung stark genug ist.
Sonst brauche ich halt weiterhin zig Mini-Schirme und bastle mir die Krümmung selber, habe aber hässliche Kanten mitten im Blickfeld.


----------

